# Rise of an Enemy (09/29/03)



## iwatt (Sep 29, 2003)

For my 200'th post:

_Rise of an Enemy, Part I_

The cold wind swept through the ravine, chilling the group of riders with the promise of snow to come. Most people avoided the pass this late in winter, when the danger of being caught by an unsuspected storm was quite real. But the clear sky indicated that, for the moment at least, the travelers were in no danger of been snowed in.

To an untrained eye, the horsemen would appear no different than the countless others who traveled through the Trade Way. But a more observant watcher would easily notice that the colorful cloaks worn by these riders were not woven from sheep wool, but from some coarser animal material unknown in these lands. The designs also, seemed strange, indicating impossible birds, animals, and plants. The bronzed skin tones implied that these travelers had recently been in quite a warmer climate, which wouldn’t be remarkable except that they were traveling south, and for the last couple of months the sun had only shown it’s face a few times each month throughout most of the northern lands. The riders traveled in companionable silence, as those who’ve spent enough time on the road together usually do. 

The rider at the head of the party couldn’t be more than 5 feet tall. He rode with the easy grace that most of his race possessed. He let his horse set the pace, while his eyes roamed, and his tufted ears listened with the natural alertness that outdoorsmen possess. His composite longbow rode easily in his saddle, while a full quiver lay on his back. 

The second horse had the high spirits of most warhorses, and its rider continuously calmed him with the ease of a competent horseman. At first glance, many people would dismiss the bald and stocky horseman, but a second look would show what a veritable armory he was. Controlling the horse mostly with his legs, one hand was occupied holding his lance upright. The second was free, while continuously stroking the hilt of the scimitar at his waist in the unconscious gesture of a master swordsman. A second scimitar hung from a sheath on his back, while a mace rested lightly on his hip. A bow and quiver hung haphazardly from his saddle as well. 

The tall man riding behind him shared his saddle with a young boy. The man appeared completely enmeshed in his thoughts, paying only slight attention to his surroundings. Although about 15 years separated the boy and man, the resemblance was clear. But while the rider’s eyes indicated a lively intellect at work, the lad’s visage was empty of expression, and he barely reacted to the jolting canter of the gelding.

The second to last of the travelers rode with the effortlessness of one born to the saddle. Unlike his companions, the hulking red-haired, 7 foot figure would stand out in any crowd, unable to hide his commanding presence. He bore his light chain armor in the manner of one used to a much heavier load, with a bastard sword strapped loosely to his back. A flaming sword on a blood red field shone brightly from his shield, matching the design on his cloak. He appeared completely unaffected by the chill which had his companions tightly wrapped in their clothes.

Trailing the rest of the party, the last figure rode with all the awkwardness of the city bred. His long hair almost completely covered the tips of his ears, but the elven heritage in his visage was clear. The shimmering black cloak on his back was clearly of a different make than those of his companions, hinting of arcane origins. His quick hands continuously wrapped the cloak around him, in a futile attempt to ward off the cold.

The pass was wide enough for two riders abreast, but the party preferred to ride in single file, a wise precaution taking into account the steep slopes littered with loose rocks that flanked the pass. The ravine was probably formed by a mountain stream that had cut through the softer rock during eons of erosion, but whose source has somehow dried up. 

******************************************************

_This seems like a great place for bandits to lay an ambush,_ was the first thing to come to Davon´s mind when he looked up to Haldir at the lead. Brushing a red lock from his eyes, he adjusted the shield on his saddle. Glancing into the air, the tall human appeared to be looking for somebody. _Well, neither Kershak nor Emel are giving warning. Not much get’s past both those birds._ The elven ranger appeared quite calm as well, so his worries about an attack diminished. 

“It’s colder than Auril’s nipples” said a morose voice from behind Davon. “We should have stayed in Alkathla in a warm inn until the winter passed. Why are we freezing are arses out here?”

“We’ve had this discussion enough times Alekos. I don’t feel like going through it all over again. You weren’t able to convince Wencit before, what makes you think he’ll come around now? Besides only a soft southerner like you would find this weather cold. Back in The Ride, this would be a crisp spring day.” 

The roguish half-elf was about to snap back, but Davon’s unpleasant look shut him up. Long days in the saddle led to very short tempers. 

In all honesty, this weather had been extremely cold for these southern lands. It already promised to be one of the bitterest winters in memory according to the innkeeper in the last town. _Truth be told, I’d have no problem with warming my legs by a blazing fire with a drink in one hand and a willing wench in the other._ Suddenly Davon burst in a harsh chuckle. _Those years overseas must have really softened me if this chill makes me wish for a hearth._

“What are you laughing at, Davon?”

Startled by the voice in front of him, Davon almost reined in his horse. But it was only Wencit talking. “I was just thinking that tomorrow I’m trading places with Tenaka.”

“You know we can’t have those two riding together if we’re going to get help for my brother anytime soon. They’ll probably get bored, start horsing around and one of them will start smacking the other around. Then you’ll get angry at them and do something hasty. Since -”.

 “Quiet, something’s happening”, interrupted the softspoken elf from ahead.

Haldir had reined in, and was pointing towards the northern slope. Suddenly, a small slide of rock and pebbles tumbled down from that side. Unslinging his bow, the elf peered from were the landslide had begun. Nothing could have hidden from his view, yet something had caused the rocks to slide. Suddenly, Tenaka spurred his mount forward some 300 paces. Tying up his bow, the fighter lowered his lance and readied himself for an attack.

_What’s he doing, it’s just a land slide. Still, might as well prepare._ While these thought’s crossed his mind, Davon turned his mount around in order to better confront a threat from the rear. _This would be a perfect spot for an ambush. The path tightens up, cutting down our mobilty. But there’s nothing around us!_

In the next instant, twin blasts of cold assaulted the party from the front and rear. Tenaka was the only one not affected, although Alekos and Haldir were able to avoid the worst. But both Davon and Wencit’s horses took the full brunt of the attack, and collapsed to the ground. 

_Garagos take me! What the hell is happening?_ Wondered Davon as he instinctively rolled off his horse. Muttering a prayer to Tempus while laying hands on his horse, the large human was able to breathe some life back to his mount. _Nobody touches my horse!_

Looking up from his kneeling position, Davon spied Alekos leaping from his horse while sweeping his dark cloak open. Thick strands of spider web spewed forth, anchoring themselves to both sides of the ravine. The large figure in the middle easily avoided the sticky substance, stepping forward towards Alekos. As the web finished coalescing, two other smaller figures appeared caught in the center of the web.

_Ambushed by ogres? But the one in the lead is much larger than those caught in the web. Well, he’ll die just as easily!_ Few people would call Davon graceful, but he moved surprisingly fast for a man of his size. Leaping to his feet, while unsheathing his sword, Davon moved to interpose himself between the large ogre and his lightly armored companion.
“Take care of the ones in the web Alekos. I’ll deal with this big one.” Davon shouted brashly. The steady snap of a bowstring coming from behind him meant that Haldir had his hands full with something else. Arcane mumbling was soon followed by a blast of heat. Peeking over his shoulder, Davon was able to catch sight of the remains of two of the smaller ogres burnt to a crisp, while another large one unsheathed a huge greatsword, advancing towards Wencit. The wizard appeared slightly off balance after casting the spell. The thundering rumble of a charging warhorse was signal enough that Tenaka was desperate to join the fray. 

“No problem” shouted Alekos, as he suddenly darted a quick strike to the creature which his web had been unable to capture. “Just let me say goodbye to our new friend.” As quick as a viper, his long sword nicked the ogre in an unprotected area while the half-elf tumbled away into the web. The strands that completely secured the other ogres barely slowed him as he sped towards his next victim. The ogre facing Davon seemed unconcerned with the red-haired human facing him. With a couple of quick bounds, he sped towards the fallen figure of Wencit’s brother. 

“It ain’t that easy getting rid of me” muttered Davon as he charged towards the boy as well. The swing lacked grace, but only the very thickest armor could have turned that blow. The ogre screamed in pain. From this new perspective though, Davon had a clear view of the other large ogre swinging his sword at Wencit, cutting the unprotected mage in two. A shriek from above indicated that the owl had sensed his master’s death pangs as well. As the thundering sound of a warhorse charging reached a crescendo, the ogre twisted around to face Tenaka’s lance. _Tempus bless me, that lance point rode clear through an eye! I don’t think that ogre is getting back up._

The ogre standing by the fallen child suddenly began to turn misty and dissipate. Faced with this uncanny development, Davon dropped his sword and struck powerfully with the heavy war hammer at his hip. _I haven’t found that many things that can stand to this hammer!_ The weapon began to slide through the misty creature, but finally hammered as if into something solid. The ogre grunted sourly as he felt the blow course through its misty body. I told you you weren’t getting away!

Seeing his target felled by his friend’s charge, Haldir slung his bow while leaping to the side of the misty form facing Davon. While the elf turned to face his new enemy, Tenaka leapt from his horse towards Wencit’s body. A closer inspection was enough to show that the wizard had left the realm of the living.

The ogre in gaseous form began to reshape into solid form, while turning towards Haldir and looking straight into the elf’s eyes and mumbling something to him. Suddenly, the elf stepped to a side while unslinging his bow. Two arrows sped towards Davon’s chest, who stared uncomprehendingly towards his ally.

_His mind is been controlled! Tempus, help me snap him back._ Muttering a prayer to his God, Davon stepped back. A flash of red light blinked around the elven ranger, but apparently wasn’t enough to undo the mind control. _Damn, that didn’t work._ “Tenaka, let’s tie down Haldir, he’s been possessed!” 

The fighter got to his feet, but the interposing horses made it difficult to reach his friends. “Ok, I’ll do it, you take care of the last ogre.”

But as soon as Davon had disengaged in order to cast his spell, the ogre had begun to shimmer. Suddenly a giant eagle stood in place of the spell-using ogre. Reaching down to the unconscious form of the boy, it leapt into the air. 

Watching his target speed away and struck twice more by the elf’s arrows, Davon twisted behind a horse while muttering another prayer to Tempus. _Damn I’m hurt worse than I thought. That bloody elf doesn’t miss a single shot!_ The hands he laid upon himself helped repair some of the frostbite damage the waves of cold had caused.

Suddenly Tenaka reached forwards and grabbed the elf, pinning him with some difficulty. “Come and help me Davon, he’s squirming too much”. The elf tried to release himself from his friend’s grasp, but once Davon arrived to help as well, the elf was soon trussed up. As Haldir was finally subdued, a last scream was heard from the web. Stepping from the tangled mass of strands, Alekos carefully wiped his blade before sheathing it. “Well, that was easy enough. Where’s Dalen?”

“That thrice damned spellcasting freak of an ogre flew away with him. Let’s wait for Haldir to calm down before hunting him down” was the bitter response from Davon’s lips. “Nobody tries to kill my horse, and nobody kills my mage.” _Damn, and just when that damn wizard was starting to be useful._


----------



## Tablitero (Sep 30, 2003)

Well my dear friend, when I last saw Tenaka I show him this and what he say:

"Hey, those are my partner Davon writings!
But Tenaka is not so stupid.
This bloody little thief surely sold them by himself...
Davon will surely know soon!"

Tenaka "Naga King" Khan from Sespech


----------



## Tablitero (Sep 30, 2003)

*Damn the Ogres*

Well my dear friend, when I last saw Tenaka I show him this and what he say:

"Hey, those are my partner Davon writings!
But Tenaka is not so stupid.
This bloody little thief surely sold them by himself...
Davon will surely know soon!"

Tenaka "Naga King" Khan from Sespech


----------



## iwatt (Oct 1, 2003)

_Rise of an enemy, Part II_

Gesturing with his free hand, the elf halted the advance of both his companions. The ragged breathing of the trio was a powerful testament to the effect the forced marching had had over all of them. “There’s a cave entrance up ahead,” whispered Haldir to both his companions.

“You think that’s were they’re keeping Dalen?” was Davon’s hushed response. “What are we waiting for then!”

_Damn, this noisy fool is going to get us caught._ “You two wait here.” Advancing with a catlike grace, the ranger ghosted forward before either Tenaka or Davon said anything. As he advanced he could still hear some low toned grumbling from Davon. _Why do those two believe everything can be settled with a charge?_

Avoiding the direct route to the cave entrance, Haldir stealthily reached the side of a cliff. Slowly edging towards the half-glimpsed entrance, it would take a skillful observer to spot the elf in the cloudy night. _There are no fresh tracks entering the cave. I don’ think they’re inside._ Carefully retracing his steps, the ranger returned to his companions.

“What did you see?” whispered Tenaka in his usual growl. To most people the human warrior would be invisible under the cloudy night sky, but from twenty feet his bald pate shone like a beacon in Haldir’s eyes.

“The set of prints we’ve backtracked are the only one’s either leaving or entering that cave. I can’t see more than thirty feet inside with this light. We might as well light up and enter.” 

Tenaka reached into his backpack, drawing out a lamp. As he removed the leather hood, a brilliant beam of light shot forward. With the light illuminating the cave’s entrance, Davon immediately started forward. 

_I guess this is as subtle as these two can get._ Quickly moving to the lead, the agile elf began advancing into the cave. The cave entrance extended for almost 50 feet, before opening into a 40 foot wide cavern. The light reflecting from the walls cast enough illumination to determine that nothing currently resided inside. _And by the strength of this stench, I don’t think anything will lair here in quite some time._ A closer inspection of the premises revealed the sources of the smell. A half-rotten carcass of venison lay besides a haphazardly built cooking fire, while the pile of offal in the corner showed that the previous occupants had felt no urge to relieve themselves outside. _Judging only from the smell I would have known ogres laired here from a league away._ Indicating to his companions to wait out in the corridor, Haldir stepped towards the campfire. After a minute poking through the ashes, the elf half-turned towards his partners and said “These remains are about three days old. I think this was just a resting point for those ogres that attacked us”.

“That makes sense; this would make a good starting base for raids on travelers,” responded Tenaka to the elf.

“But this cave is about three hours steady marching from were they laid their ambush. From their actions it was quite clear that Dalen was whom they were interested in. So how did they know when we were coming?” asked the red-haired cleric.

Scratching his bald head, Tenaka growled “I don’t know, but I think why they took the boy is a question of greater importance. There’s something wrong about that lad, you said it yourself Davon.” Stepping into the cavern, the stocky fighter continued speaking to his friends. “You said he was haunted, or maybe possessed.”

“I don’t know what caused his troubles,” Responded Davon angrily, as he sheathed his sword. “Ask me about wounds, battles, troop formations or weapons; I can answer anything about those. But possessions and hauntings are beyond my ken. Well elf, is there anything you can tell us about those ogres besides that they were even dirtier and smellier bastards than Tenaka.” The grin on the cleric’s face took most of the sting away from the barb, but the bald fighter still glared at his friend.

“We’ll have to search this cave thoroughly, see if there’s anything to shed some light on this. Let’s search fast; I don’t care to leave Alekos alone much longer.” Saying his piece, the elf began to dig around the piles of refuse. Both his companions poked through the other piles of refuse. Some minutes later, Tenaka straightened up and called to his companions.

“I found this scrap of parchment; it’s got some symbol stamped on it.” Stepping towards his taller friend, the warrior passed on his discovery. As Davon studied the scrap, a frown appeared on his brow.

“Damn, this is the symbol of the Zhentarim. What the hell would they want with the boy?” Davon muttered angrily.

“Well, this is a dead end. The heavy snow from three days ago covers any tracks we might have followed to the home base. I think we should return and take Wencit to a temple and see if he can be brought back to help us. Maybe he’ll come up with some idea.” Saying this, Haldir began the long trek back to the road. The way back would be faster, now that he knew the path.

As the trio set a fast pace back to their remaining companion, a pensive look came to the elf’s face. _What do the Zhents want with Dalen? It can’t be anything good, not if it involves that boy. I’m not even sure that he’s even human anymore. I don’t think the rest noticed, but when those freezing blasts swept over us, a blue aura of energy briefly flashed around Dalen. He was the only one of us left completely unscathed in the attack. Besides, his scent is strange, almost not human. He clearly is Wencit’s brother, the kinship’s there, but he’s somehow something else._ Slogging through knee high snow, a single thought kept repeating itself in Haldir’s mind. _I wish Tenaka had never found that boy in Alkathla._ As the moon rose, the three weary companions raced towards their last hope for answers: a dead companion.

*********************************************

It had been a tiresome two days march, but the gates of a town finally appeared over the horizon. _Civilization at last. Let’s hope there’s a decent inn, I can’t believe how cold I am._ The half-elf urged his mount forward, in an unconscious attempt to reach Trademeet faster. 

“I’d kill for a hot bowl of soup right about now. Let’s pick up the pace boys, there’ll be room and board if we get there before they close the gates.”

“We’ll get there before sundown, don’t worry. We ain’t gonna blow the horses just to gain an hour of sunlight.” Was the curt response from the large Tempuran cleric. “We’ll need them fresh in case those ogre sorcerers attack again. Which we wouldn’t need if you hadn’t let the one Tenaka lanced get away!”

_Here we go again! Two whole days of listening to this crap is enough._ “How was I supposed to know that the bloody thing was alive in the first place? Tenaka had skewered it clean through, and it wasn’t moving. Neither Haldir, nor Tenaka, or even the great Davon Visgard, the all knowing nagger whose company we are so fortunate to share, knew that those big ogres could heal themselves. So stop going over the same thing already.”

Suddenly, Davon reined his horse around to face Alekos. “Listen to me, I’m only going to say this once. The next time you lose a corpse we left you guarding, you better pray Kelemvor comes for you before I do. I could have garnered answers even from his dead and rotting body, with the aid of Tempus. Now we have no idea why the Zhent’s wanted the boy, nor where the damn ogres went.” Turning his horse around, Davon put an end to the conversation.

_I think he actually means it! I hadn’t realized how angry he was. I pity the fool who set’s that murderous rage going. It’s been building up for two days now._ Getting back in line, the half-elf huddled back in to his cloak, recalling the day a week before when they’d found Dalen. _I don’t know why he cares that much for that boy; if it wasn’t for him we’d all be half way to Cormyr by now._

 It had been nice to be back from Maztica. It had been almost three years away overseas, and it was very nice to be back in a real city. _Taverns, wenches, liquor, and gold. That’s what life should be. _ Wencit had asked for a couple of weeks in which to reacquire magic supplies for his spells and scrolls. None of the others had any problem with that. Tenaka, Davon, and Alekos had spent the days arranging for horses and supplies for the long trip back to Cormyr. They had also spent the nights carousing till the wee hours, making up for the lonely months of travel. Haldir had found a glade not far from the city were he spent most of his time. 

Their nights of revelry had brought many rumors to their ears, but one of the more incredible ones dealt with the disappearance of a small village down in Tethyr. Davon and him had never been shy about spending money in taverns, so after some desultory questioning for interesting tidbits, it became apparent that the small village that had disappeared was a new settlement started only a couple of years before near the port of Myratma, Wencit’s home town.

This puzzling development had Wencit itching to ride south, but the cleric had held strong in his decision to ride to Suzail and return to his temple. _Davon is a strange one; half the time he acts like an untamed barbarian from the Ride, the next as if he was a born and bred Cormyrian Purple Knight. _

Only the fortuitous development of finding a small boy named Dalen working as a groom at their horse trader had deviated the tall man from his unbending desire to return. The countless years traveling together had made most of the group’s humans intimate with each other’s family histories. Tenaka had easily remembered that Wencit had a brother named Dalen, and noticed this boy’s uncanny resemblance to the wizard. Some questioning of the boy had shown that his wits were completely scattered. The trader said he’s picked him up in his last trip to Myratma, were the boy had been a beggar. Seeing the chance to get a cheap source of labor, the Amnite horse merchant had proceeded to work the boy half to death. A quick glance towards the large sword on Davon’s back had convinced the merchant that there was nothing he could say to convince them the boy belonged with him instead of in the group’s hands.

Wencit had been distraught that his brother had suddenly appeared in Alkathla, 400 miles away from any memeber of his family. This did not bode well for the wizard’s kin. Davon’s healing could find nothing wrong with the child physically, but his mind was beyond anything he could do. When the cleric communicated this development to his companions, they all agreed it was past time they began the trek to Myratma in search for answers to these questions.

The first leg of the trip had been uneventful, until that fateful afternoon in the Small Teeth, where the ambush had cost Wencit his life. Davon, Haldir and Tenaka had followed a trail they’d found that led into the mountains. They’d returned later with some scrap of paper hinting at Zhent involvement._ I still think that if it involves the Zhents we should stay out of it._ Except for a series of brief outbursts from Davon, the next days had been quite uneventful. A couple of miles away from the ambush site the path had finally crested over the small mountain range. The path winded down the southern side of the mountains, which melded first into hills and later into plains. Every mile traveled southward showed more and more signs of habitation, until about a day away from the ambush site, the first hamlet by the road was sighted. One day later they were just hours from Trademeet, which reputedly had a large temple in honor of Ilmater. _And a city on the crossroad of two trading routes will at least have good inns, ale, wenches and gold._ As the though entered his mind, a smile appeared on his face. But just at quickly it changed into a frown. _And will probably be packed chock full of Zhents as well!_

**********************************************************

_What’s a priest of Tempus doing in the hall of Ilmater?_ Gesturing with his right hand, High priest Ildulger advanced towards the petitioners at the entrance. The guards escorting the group relaxed slightly as the patriarch indicated that the newcomers were not a threat. _A priest of the Foehammer flanked by a wood elf wearing a pendant of the forest queen would be an odd sight in most places. At least the grizzled fighter on his left has the appearance of one of the Lord of Battle’s followers._ “All are welcome here in the hall of the Broken God. In what may we assist you?” 

As the red-haired cleric opened his mouth to respond, the fighter stepped forward and knelt in the tradition of the followers of Torm. “My name is Tenaka Khan. We’re here in search of help for one of our fallen companions.” The irked look that crossed the Tempuran cleric’s face at this declaration was clear enough sign that he did not enjoy having to petition for aid.

“I see you follow the ways of The True. Any worshipper of the Loyal Fury is always welcome in the house of Ilmater. But bringing back those who have passed to the nether worlds is not easily accomplished. Pray tell why do you think your friend might want to return?”

Tenaka glanced uneasily towards his companions, his countenance indicating he had no answer for the priests query. Clearing his throat, the redhaired cleric paused a moment in consideration before answering for his companion. “He has unfinished business with those who killed him,” was the curt reply. “He’ll want to come back.”

“Revenge is not a reason to live, my young friend. Bloodletting only begets more bloodletting. Let Ilmater take your friend’s suffering to his bosom, so that he may rest peacefully in the afterlife.”

“Discussing philosophy is a luxury of those who don’t stand in battle. Life is a struggle, and with some luck one can choose some of his battles. Matching wits with you is one I choose to avoid.” With a grimace of distaste, the battle priest knelt in imitation of his comrade. “My name is Davon Visgaard. We’re here in search of help for one of our fallen companions.” Getting back to his feet, a smile flashed across the young man´s face. “It seems my pride has gotten the best of me once again. My father always said my head was too big for my shoulders. He took great pleasure in putting the swelling down though.”

_His moods are like quicksilver. But he has quite a presence. I don’t think he’s recognized how much yet. Men will follow him when he does._ “You haven’t told me yet why Ilmater should respond to your request.”

“Tell him all of it Davon, we don’t have the time to fool around anymore.” Glancing to his left, the priest was startled to see it was the elf speaking. I’d almost forgotten about him, he’s so quiet! “He’ll probably want to help us when you do.”

“All right.But remember that Wencit wanted to keep his affairs quiet. You’ll be the one to explain why we’ve bandied around his secrets. Well, like they say in Suzail, in for a thumb in for a tricrown. It all began about two tendays ago, while our group was in Alkathla. As we prepared to …"


----------

